# Bitte die Namen entfernen



## Myronn (30. Juli 2007)

Moin zusammen,
achtet beim Eintragen von Quests bitte auch darauf, die Namen eurer Chars zu entfern. Also wenn da zB. steht: "Beeilt Euch, Hamrok. Wir haben nicht viel Zeit." Dann wird das zu "Beeilt Euch, <Name>. Wir haben nicht viel Zeit. 

Viele Grüße
Myronn


----------



## Hamrok (30. Juli 2007)

Ups .. erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt es eigentlich evtl. eine Filteroption, das ich die von mir eingetragenen Quests rausfiltern kann? Man verliert doch schnell den Überblick.



Myronn schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> achtet beim Eintragen von Quests bitte auch darauf, die Namen eurer Chars zu entfern. Also wenn da zB. steht: "Beeilt Euch, Hamrok. Wir haben nicht viel Zeit." Dann wird das zu "Beeilt Euch, <Name>. Wir haben nicht viel Zeit.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Myronn


----------



## Derida (30. Juli 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=11072


----------



## Myronn (1. August 2007)

Nein Hamrok so einen direkten Filter gibt es nicht. Aber ich mache das immer so, dass ich alles eintrage und dann wirklich noch einmal die ganze Quest durchlese und vergleiche, ob alles stimmt. Dauert zwar ein bisschen, aber man hat doppelt kontrolliert. Ich schaue, ob alle Texte da sind, ob ich Namen entfernt habe, alle Texte im richtigen Feld stehen, Beute, Level, Zone, Start NPC und die Art der Quest... und dann am Ende schau ich auch noch, ob der NPC auch als Map-Punkt eingetragen ist. 

Ist wirklich viel Kleinarbeit... aber nur so können wir eine hochwertige Sache machen! 

Kriegen wir schon hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine Sorge! 

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------

